# Planting Clover in Orchard Grass



## ih504560 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am relatively new to hay farming and am looking for some expert opinions. We have about a 10 acre plot of orchard grass and we are considering over seeding some white clover into this field this year for some added protein value. We have about 80 more acres of fields that we are trying to make into great hay fields, but this is the only one so far. My question is do horse owners like hay with clover in it? Our local hay auction tells me that people this year are preferring straight grass hays but I am hoping to be able to sell most of my hay from the farm to "horsey people" as they are called on here, but I want to make sure I have a product that they will buy.

Thank you all for the insights into selling to horsey folks, no checks will be accepted.

I am sure that I will have many for questions as the season progresses, we have recently jumped into hay with both feet, compared to previous years will just a few acres and a custom operator baling for us. I have read a lot of the feeds on here so far and it has helped.

Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many horse folk prefer not to have clover in their hay due to various reasons i.e. their horse(s) may have laminitis or clover can or does make their horse(s) slobber. Another good reason not to include clover in your hayfield is that it takes about a full day longer for it to cure out for baling compared to grasses....thus increasing by one day your chances of getting your hay wet etc. If a buyer wants legumes in their hay, tell them to buy alfalfa or sell them alfalfa. Clover is at its best in grazing pastures for beef.

Welcome to haytalk and please note that if you could edit your profile to include your state or more specific location, we often can give you a more specific answer that would relate more to your area of the country. Again welcome and enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

No clover planted in horse pastures or horse hay fields here for the exact same reasons Vol stated.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> No clover planted in horse pastures or horse hay fields here for the exact same reasons Vol stated.


Same here. Ladino cl;over is OK, Alsike clover causes slobbers. (My vet said he gets 2-3 calls a year that somebody's horse has rabies.)

Ralph


----------



## ih504560 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, no clover it is.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

A good mix of Orchard grass and Timothy is a good mix for horse hay. White clover can be very bad as I understand it can grow a mold that can be toxic to horses. Red clover on the other hand is better and can be a good source of protein, alfalfa is preferred. Red clover as mentioned in the other posts is harder to cure and can be a cause of mold and dust. Dust in horse hay can cause long term respiratory problems. In reality the feed horses need greatly depend on the horse, how it is used, are they lawn ornaments or are the worked, old, growing or lactating mares. some horse owners are knowledgeable some are well not so.


----------

